# King Skink & Land Mullet



## salebrosus (Jan 4, 2009)

Thought i would post some pics fo Baron my lone King Skink and Marcia Australia's friendliest Land Mullet. 

Cheers.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 4, 2009)

nice looking skinks, love the land mullet, how big is it?


----------



## m_beardie (Jan 4, 2009)

wow thats awesomee!!!!
love it


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 4, 2009)

Sadly, Marcia lost half her tail a few years back but even with what tail she has she is approximately 50cm in length. She has a beautiful temprament just like the King Skink. They share an enclosure together without any dramas at all. Both are little fatties though and loooooooooooooooooooooooooove their food.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Awww its so cute how they snuggle up to eachother! My cunninghams do that too


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you only have the one king skink now Simone?


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, i have been searching long and hard for a female for my male. Everyone i have bought so far have all been male.

The problem is that my Dad is very allergic to skinks. I'm not as bad as my Dad but i would much rather a breeding pair, and make the allergies worthwhile...i have found the males tend to blew a bit and and my original King Skink which we got from you about 4-5 years ago is my top priority. I don't want any injuries to him etc.


----------



## jordan93 (Jan 4, 2009)

awesome looking skinks
especially love the land mullet


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 4, 2009)

nice skinks, how big is your king???


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 4, 2009)

The King Skink is as long as the Land Mullet but he is very stocky, although not as stocky as the Land Mullet. 

To be honest i think these guys are seriously under rated. Land Mullets, King Skinks, Yakka Skinks, Major Skinks are all sensational animals.

Night Skinks - Egernia Striata, are what i am looking for next


----------



## itbites (Jan 4, 2009)

Land mullets & king skinks would have to be my fav skinks!
Great pics they look gorgeous


----------



## Australis (Jan 4, 2009)

Egernia is definately an awesome group of skinks, love''m.


----------



## richardsc (Jan 8, 2009)

i second what australis said,there awsome


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome skinks.!


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Richard, i'm like you, they are very addictive with awesome personalities......shame they are ****ting machines though


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 8, 2009)

i LOVE Marcia!!!


----------



## richardsc (Jan 8, 2009)

they certainly are,my kingiis are growing so fast,there like landmullets but not as timid,awsome fun to keep


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 8, 2009)

Marcia is extremely friendly and fat. I got her from John Cann a few years ago and she was brilliant from day dot. Although she crapped in the car on the way home and it soaked into the carpet of my then boyfriends car lol. She is lovable though, thanks Chris1.

The King Skink was bred by Mike Moore which i got as a baby and it has been a monster with food ever since. It is bit of a fatty but has a brilliant temprament too. Although, do not wear the Nutrimetics apricot kernel oil moisturiser on you skin around him. He licked my arm and immediately went to bite for a taste test. Lucky i was slightly faster


----------



## richardsc (Jan 9, 2009)

lol simone,nutremetics apricot kernel oil moisturiser is now off my shopping list,they sure like eating,both landys and kings,my kings came from danny and landys from peter krauss and -peter off here which is from bob withey stock,the big one is pretty mellow,hissy when picked up but calm once picked up,the smaller one is timid as and will thrash


----------

